# My New Dankung for Flat Bands



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I just received this new Dankung slingshot in the mail yesterday. Had to take off the bands it came with because they don't know how to cut flat-bands yet. Mine were very bad, with ragged edges and tapered with a ratio of about 3 to 1. I put Linatex on it with a taper of 3 to 2, with a band length of 7 inches. Included is a pic of the band set that came with it.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice smitty! Let us know what you think after you try it out!


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

So beautiful it's . looks like a knife&weapon more than a slingshot


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I made a video of me shooting it at 12 yards out in the snow. It was my first twenty shots with it and I hit the can fifteen times after I got my aim up from the cold, the first four shots were low. I put it on smittyslingshots on U-Tube. I think the slingshot is pretty cool, it's made of stainless steel, and I like it very much.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Can you throw us a link to the video Smitty?


----------



## TRUGREEN (Dec 19, 2009)

I really wanted one of those but there sold out!


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't know how to do links and stuff like that, sorry.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

No problem, I found the link. Here it is for everyone else:


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice slingshot. Enjoyed the video.


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

Great shooting Smitty and very nice slingshot. JT


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

Sarge said:


> Nice slingshot. Enjoyed the video.


Looks like a great slingshot but dosent seem to have much power at first


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It really does have good power when it's warm, but the cold really slows the rubber down.


----------



## p4v_singh (Dec 21, 2009)

smitty said:


> It really does have good power when it's warm, but the cold really slows the rubber down.


ooh i thought they worked better in the cold im confuzed


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

p4v_singh said:


> It really does have good power when it's warm, but the cold really slows the rubber down.


ooh i thought they worked better in the cold im confuzed
[/quote]
Flat bands work better in the cold than tubes, but they all slow down. The main reason for thin rubber is better cold speed than thick rubber. Tex


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

I like to use Linatex right now, (because I have a supply of it) and it is 1/16" thick. My point of aim was off by about 6" from the same distance on nice warm days. I had to aim higher to hit the target.


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

is that a custom order becouse i didnt see it on the site. looks great a real eye catcher.


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

It is listed under western slingshots. Last time I looked they were sold out, but I,m sure they will make more.


----------

